# SVS S-series speaker wire?



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm buying an SVS S-series complete system with a PB12-NSD subwoofer for my home theater. Im using an Onkyo 876 as my receiver. Any recommendations on speaker wire and sub cable? Also, I need to find a surge protector/power conditioner for all my electronics. Any recommendations on that?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As far as Cables go, you really would be fine with either Monoprice or Bluejeanscable and save a fortune over Monster.

As far as PC's what is the amount of money that you feel comfortable spending?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, 12 guage or 14? And do you recommend banana plugs or terminals?

I'd like to keep the P/C relatively cheap. Under $200?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with 12ga with Bananas. As far as PC's, Panamax makes a quality product. I would also look at high quality Computer Surge and Power Conditioners as well as UPS's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## blkbart1105 (May 2, 2010)

I was getting on here to figure out what would be the benefit to having a PC? Would I be putting my equipment at risk not using one? I saw newegg.com had a deal for a Monster brand PC.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent 12 guage copper speaker wire is available at Lowes and Home Depot packaged as "Low voltage outdoor wire." It comes in black - not clear - insulation, but costs only $40 for 100 ft.

May not need 12 guage, but it is not expensive, so why not.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't spend more than necessary. 16 gauge is what I use for everything. The thicker it is the bigger pain it can be to run. 

For power conditioners I use APC.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Speaker wire:

Another vote for 12 gauge but 14 is also be fine. Just try not splice any of the wire you are using - changes impedence and cause amplification loss. 

Sub cable - No comment

Congrats on the PB12 - good gear


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

JBL Fan said:


> Speaker wire:
> 
> Another vote for 12 gauge but 14 is also be fine. Just try not splice any of the wire you are using - changes impedence and cause amplification loss.
> 
> ...


Not trying to highjack this post but how much of a change are you talking about when you say not to splice and if a guy/gal were to splice would using solder for the splice help to correct these issues you speak of. :huh:


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

bambino said:


> Not trying to highjack this post but how much of a change are you talking about when you say not to splice and if a guy/gal were to splice would using solder for the splice help to correct these issues you speak of. :huh:


Sure it would. 

A splice adds uncertainty into your setup, unless you take the precaution of soldering and then maybe even testing with a voltmeter. Maybe wire screws would work well enough - at least unless you kick your wires around a lot over time. I usually leave an extra 6 ft. or so in my speaker wires just to avoid splices later, but the main point here is that low resistance and constant impedance are valued and are not very hard to get. The weak links are almost always at the links, not in any continuous length of wire. When I resort to spliced wires, I try to use them on rear speakers or surrounds, just because they are not as important. 

I also add a second to the recommendation of Monoprice for good, inexpensive connectors. I'll stock up on their stuff with every order.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> I wouldn't spend more than necessary. 16 gauge is what I use for everything. The thicker it is the bigger pain it can be to run.
> 
> For power conditioners I use APC.


Yes. I run about 50 ft. to my main speakers, so I used 12 gauge, but I did find it hard to cram that copper into the terminals. Smaller wire is easier to connect and to get a good connection. So, unless you run a fairly long way, I agree, thinner wire may be fine.

(My amps are upstairs in a balcony over the great room, so that is why the long speaker wires.)

I don't use power conditioners any more. I use TVA power. But here in Huntsville, Alabama the electricity is very consta


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I did check prices at monoprice and they have unbielievably cheap wire, does shipping make up for that? or quality? Thanks for the reply also.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Monoprice is about as inexpensive as it comes.. I'd have no worries ordering the wire from there. It'll most likely be cheaper than even your local big box hardware store, even taking into account the shipping. As for quality, it's good. I'm not a big believer in the hype about wiring and interconnects -- so spending any more than what you would at Monoprice is a waste of money.

As for the gauge, it would depend on the length you're going to be going -- but 14 is probably fine. Even 16 would be fine for most runs. And it is a lot easier to work with the smaller gauges. However, if you have a really long run, 12gauge would be appropriate.

As for power conditioners, Tripplite's isobars are everything you'd ever need.


----------

